# Little Bit wants a Bunny.



## studiobird (Apr 28, 2010)

CHAPTER ONE: Bunny Needs a House.


We don't have a bunny.

Not yet anyway.

But we (my daughter and I - ok - ME) are working on it. Or working on my husband at least.

You see, the fact is, the bunny is *his* idea. Well, we make him think it was his idea. And my 4.5 year old - Little Bit - has convinced him he is being very special in letting her get a bunny and telling everyone she meets that "We've got a new house and Daddy said I can get a bunny". 

I trained her well.

So, in trying not to give my husband an aneurysm in buying a new hutch (and discovering our new council have curb-side hard rubbish collection), Little Bit and I went for a drive to see if we could find a hutch on the side of the road - or the raw materials to create a Bunny Condo.

Three car loads later of other peoples' rubbish later, we have the beginnings of Le Chateau du Lapin. (We are still tossing up names for this monstr... er... hutch)

So - in our haul of usefull 'stuff' we came home with pieces of 3 different cots, chicken wire, wooden dog kennel, golf bag buggy/wheels, wooden 'thing' or steps, hand saw, wooden stakes, offcuts of ply wood, wooden slats from a single bed, wooden kitchen box, thin roll of carpet and last but not least, a massive headache and a bad back.

I still didn't know how I was going to put it all together, but I knew I wanted a raised bunny bed, to minimise ground chill and Frost Bite. I wanted to keep the slats of the cot to reduce ability of predators while using the chicken wire. That will be replaced with hardware cloth later on - but for now, the chicken wire is what I have.

I thought I would create the frame for the run using some of the cot frames, and the step thing, with the kennel on top of the steps - but it just didn't want to come together - but as I discovered the 3rd cot on the 3rd car trip down the street, the vision appeared! Hallelujah!

There was even a bunny picture on the cot! It was fate! Or just a sign of how old the cot was. But I'll stick with fate!

So, with that vision firmly etched into my brain, and my staple-gun in my hand, I set to work creating House of Hare. (doesn't have a good ring to it, does it?!)

There are photos coming. I promise.

I then took my trusty rusty hammer and my bent saw and dismantled the kennel roof and sawed the apex off. All by myself. No male-help at all. Insert Chest Puff here. Little Bit was even proud of her mummy!

I grabbed the base of cot #2 and decided it would be the roof. With all cots being the same size, it was a perfect fit. Some high density shade cloth in black (it's slimming dontcha know!), and half a box of staples later, the hutch had a roof. Plan is to add some waterproofing underneath for half of the hutch down the track. I need to find a drill however to attach the hinges (which were bough new), and make the lid work properly.

Adding the chicken wire on the other side was going to be a bit tricky. I was going to leave the cot as a drop leaf, but as I was fumbling around (like all true artists do!), the side of the cot went to fall off, but was attached on one side, and revealed that the whole side could open up with a hinge like action. Whoo Hoo. I am a genius! I planned it that way from the start, honestly!

Some doweling stablised the end of the new door (again, found on the side of the road and was a perfect fit! Serendipidous!)

So now... that's where we are at. A roof/lid that is not attached, wired on two sides, no locking mechanism on the door, a hidehole that is not habitable yet, and no bunny run.

But it's looking cool! Well, in my not-so-humble opinion, anyway.

So with no more ado about nothing.... the coveted photos!

The Mess






It's a Bunny! It was meant to be!





Looking through the door





The side of the Cot opens for a door





A better View - upside down kennel - will have ramp up to top





Shade Cloth Roof





Inside the Once-Was-A-Kennel





The top of the Hutch lifts, for extra easy access





Another View 'cause I know you all love photos





The Wooden Step Thingo at the bottom of the photo





So there we have it... a long winded story about not having a bunny. 

The End. For Now. Until next time. Stay Tuned.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow that is amazing. I don't know how else to say it. I would be careful of predators and the chicken wire. Also bunnies can chew through Chicken wire.

I can't believe you found that on the side of the road. All that. I am floored I thought that was a crib at first. 

But yes and Little Bit was my nick name as a child from my Grand Father. 

Good luck on your new bunny.


----------



## studiobird (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup, know about the predator stuff - The hutch is going to be on wheels and moveable into our shed at night.

We are in a low risk area, but not completely risk free. But We'll be updating the wire when we get a chance.

The main risk would be a bunny chewing through - but hoping bun won't be much of a chewer, and if they are we will hopefully have hardware cloth by then.. 

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

:shock:WOW! Simply amazing! Well done, that turned out great. 

Yep its better when you women let us guys think something was our idea and give us the illusion of being in charge once in a while.


----------



## studiobird (May 2, 2010)

Going to hopefully be working on this a bit today  stay tuned for the next installment!


----------



## Cabrissi (May 2, 2010)

*stalking you* (But only in a nice way!) I think the cot idea is great... good use for cots for cosleepers for sure!


----------



## crystal (May 2, 2010)

This is a great blog! You write very well.

I love the mental image of you uploading 3 car loads of hard rubbish as your yard gets fuller and fuller.... I am very impressed with your resourcefulness, and the cage/cot is looking really good! I love hard rubbish.

Well done! I will look out for the next installment


----------



## studiobird (May 17, 2010)

Chapter Two: We're Hunting Wabbits!

It's hard finding a rabbit. Well, not in the go out and purchase one kind of way. More, it's hard finding a rabbit that is the Colour you want, the sex you want, the size you want, the type you want or the age you want. Trying to get get one is like lining up lottery numbers and hitting a jackpot!

Add into the mix a 4.5 year old monster who will only consider Sooty Fawn.

You see, I took the Little Bit to a rabbit show the other week to meet some bunnies, see if she likes them as much as she thought she did, and meet some breeders along the way.

While we were there Little Bit was given the opportunity to be a Junior Handler at the show for a Rabbit owned by an acquaintance. Little Bit was very very excited and did her part very well. The Bun was super cool too and behaved wonderfully when Little Bit poked and prodded and held him for the judge.

Lo and Behold Little Bit was awarded "Best Junior Handler Under 8 years" at the show and even got a trophy for her efforts. Talk about hooking a child on all things bunny!

And then, she did what all good 4.5 year olds doo. She fixated. Yup, that's right. She became obsessed. Not just with Any old bunny, but with a bunny that had to look like Jacque. He was a Cashmere Dwarf Lop. And while She did not understand the Cashmere bit, the hunt for a new bun had to be for "One just like Jacque". Oh goody. We went from "Anything remotely Orange" to a Sooty Fawn. and of course, there were none around!

That's ok, I thought. I have time to put the final touches on Bunny Grande, and make it inhabitable.

Off to Bunnings we went. Bunnings is like Home Depot I guess for those playing along in the US of A. 1701.5 yards of DIY and Gardening aisles for the fix of your choice. Who needs drugs when you can get high at Bunnings! But I digress.

Bunnings - we went there to get lino to line the cage and see is we could find other bits and pieces for the cage. Screws, Hinges, baskets (and the lino). I managed to over-rule Little Bit on her request for Green Spotted Lino (joys of being a Parent! Getting my own way!), and we got a faux woodgrain lino instead.

Armed with a hot glue gun, some dodgy screws, a drill that would not work (so had to do it by hand!), and other odds and ends, we set to work at doing some more on the hutch.

The lid is now attached with hinges, and looks very cool and funky. The front of the cage started to crack however so we had to put it apart. ONe step forward, two steps back. 

It's almost ready and livable now though!

Which brings us back to the hunt for the Bun.

I came across a pet listing on Gumtree (Craigslist for Aussies I guess?), about a bunny that needed a new home. Little Bit was adament she did not like this bunny because "It was not like Jacque", so I sent them a message saying "Hi, I know you probably have a home for your bunny already, but if you are left with any of her old bunny stuff, we would be interested in buying it"

Bouncing a few emails back and forward and all of a sudden Little Bit and I are standing out the front of their house with her banging on the door.

We were off to meet the bunny!

10 mins into the meet and we already knew that the bunny would become ours. She doesn't look like Jacque at all! She's a Miniature Dwarf Lop Eared Black Butterfly Doe. 

She had us besotted at the first hop. Bounce Bounce Bounce she went, and we were in love. Little Bit got cuddles and I got cuddles too. She is litter trained and spoiled rotten and her owners have chosen us to be her new owners as they are heading back to California.

We made our farewells and are in the process of organising a pick up for Winnie (yes, that's her name) next week. 

So now we have to finalise the hutch. We went back to Bunnings (OMG, love that place!), and got some wire cage pieces for a run, and have put on order another one when they come back into stock.

We need to get the food and hay, but that's it, and we'll be ready!

WHOOOOOOOO

We are getting the first bunny!!

So, without further ado, here is Winnie!


----------



## ariusshadow (May 18, 2010)

What a cute little bunny!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations on the bunny! Winnie is beautiful!


----------



## hln917 (May 21, 2010)

Congrats on Winnie How adorable. That was a great idea with the crib!


----------



## crystal (May 21, 2010)

Nawwww I love black and white bunnies. She looks adorable and sounds very friendly.

Great update! So which day will you be bringing her home? :yahoo:arty0002::clapping:


----------



## studiobird (May 21, 2010)

Wednesday. She comes home Wednesday!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2010)

Do you have any completed picture of the hutch I remember you where still working on it last pictures.


----------



## studiobird (May 21, 2010)

We are still working on it LOL! 

She is coming with a hutch though so that's all good


----------



## crystal (May 21, 2010)

Awesome, Wednesday! A few days to get yourself the last few things you need. but not too long to wait.

Oh so she comes with a cage anyway... what sort of cage? WIll she be inside or outside?


----------



## studiobird (May 22, 2010)

She's going to be both - but don't tell my husband that! She'll be inside at nights until we can get the door on the cage fitted, and then have the rest of the run ordered (back order at bunnings!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

Once Winnies in the house it will be hard to get her out!


----------



## studiobird (May 30, 2010)

Winnie loves being outside during the day, and then spending time running around like a loon inside at night.

We are all settling in and getting our feet. Her toilet training is a little lax at the moment however... hopefully it comes back 'cause she's supposed to be fully trained!

Will have a full update soon once I get my computer up and running again!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 30, 2010)

It might lapse for a little bit, being in new surroundings, just have to work with her.


----------



## crystal (May 30, 2010)

Winnie could just be marking the new territory... hopefully!

Waiting on the full update


----------



## studiobird (Jun 8, 2010)

Little Bit has a new blog... am I allowed to add the link? or is that a no no...? it is just a blogger page...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thats no problem, you can put the link in.


----------



## studiobird (Jun 23, 2010)

http://littlebitsbunnyblog.blogspot.com



Thanks Wabbitdad!


----------



## Kitty88 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ohmygoodness, your daughter is ADORABLE!!!!! I'm partial to the gingers myself, of course, being Irish. XD

I loved the look of concentration on her face at the rabbit show! And Winnie is almost as cute as Lil Bit. 

I can't wait to keep reading both of your blogs!


----------

